# Magazine for old P85



## mwndragon (Nov 1, 2008)

Did a search and could not find anything on it. Does anyone know where I might get a mag or 2 for the old style P85's?? Don't really care if it's the 10 or 15 round models. I've checked out some of the usual places, but all I can seem to find are for the new styles. 
Thanks


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

try cdnn


----------



## katfish8 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got one from Ruger. Also Cheaper Than Dirt has them. Also, check Able Ammo.


----------

